# ea70x hub body



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

so the bearing are shot in the hub body for my wheel. easton has pretty good flash videos showing how to take apart the hub and all but nothing for the C3 rear hub. it's different then the other videos that show how to get the bearings out. I can't use the axle to pop out these bearings (too large) like the other two that are in there and I don't want to use another sized cylinder to push it out, only to find out I trashed the thing (I'm assuming this is what you do, it's the only obvious thing but...). I emailed easton last week and haven't heard back. I don't know if I'm just not patient enough or they didn't get the message. has anyone had any luck popping these out? the wheel just needs one new set of bearings to get rolling again.


----------

